# Password Problem bei MAIL und FTP



## skibby (8. Dez. 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab zwar noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit ISPConfig aber die tolle dokumentation hat mir schon mal sehr geholfen. Wirklich gut geschrieben und erklärt. 

Nun läuft alles, aber ich habe anscheinend ein kleines Passwort Problem. Weder FTP noch Mail PW werden angenommen.

System:
VServer mit Debian Lenny
ISPConfig 3.0.1.6 (neuste eben)

Was hab ich gemacht:
Kunden angelegt, Domain aufgeschaltet, FTP und MAIL hinzugefügt sowie DNS Zone angelegt.

FTP: Verbinden sich und bricht dann mit dem Fehler 530 incorrect Passwort or User ab.
Mail: Am POP3 Server anmelden kann ich mich, jedoch keine Mails versenden. Da krieg ich dann genau den gleichen Fehler wie bei FTP.

Kennt jemand das Problem??

Lieben Gruß
skibby


----------



## Burge (8. Dez. 2009)

Erzaehl uns doch mal was du fuer ein Server hast. Nach welchen howto hast du denn installiert. Und welche doku meinst du?
Zu guter letzt noch ein paar logs und schon koennte dir moeglicherweise jemand helfen.


----------



## skibby (8. Dez. 2009)

Ja ist son 0815 Vserver von Servcity.org. 25GB HDD, Traffic unlimited, 1 IP Usw. 

Nach dieser Dokumentation habe ich den Server installiert: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3

Dabei gabs auch keine Fehler. Was ich jedoch nicht gemacht habe, war der schritt mit den FSTAB. Da hatte ich garnicht so viele möglichkeiten. Somit ist das Quota Modul nicht aktiv.

Log von mail.err 



> Dec  8 13:04:58 dbsrv01 amavis[21798]: (21798-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to co
> Dec  8 13:04:58 dbsrv01 amavis[21799]: (21799-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to co
> Dec  8 13:04:58 dbsrv01 postfix/smtp[22508]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fo
> Dec  8 13:04:58 dbsrv01 postfix/smtp[22509]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fo
> ...


Log von mail.info 



> Dec  8 13:08:05 dbsrv01 postfix/proxymap[22762]: warning: connect to mysql server 77.237.247.45: Access denied
> Dec  8 13:08:05 dbsrv01 postfix/proxymap[22762]: warning: connect to mysql server 77.237.247.45: Access denied
> Dec  8 13:08:05 dbsrv01 postfix/trivial-rewrite[22761]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.
> Dec  8 13:08:06 dbsrv01 postfix/smtpd[16849]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
> ...


Da anscheinend irgendwas mit dem mysql Server nicht stimmt, wollte ich die mysql Logs posten aber die sind leer.

Der FTP Log ist leider auch leer.

Wenn noch mehr Infos benötigt werden, bitte die Pfade mit angeben. Wo sich bei Debian die Logs befinden hab ich noch nicht so drauf.


----------



## skibby (8. Dez. 2009)

Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut. Aus irgendeinem Grund kann der sich auf die mysql Datenbank nicht einwählen. 

Ich habe mir dann mal die Datei /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
datei genommen und nachgeschaut. Da steht das PW verschlüsselt drin. 
Ich komme jedoch über phpmyadmin damit rein.

?????


Gruß skibby


----------



## skibby (8. Dez. 2009)

So Problem dürfte ich gefunden habe.

Ich komme nicht drauf auf den mysql Server wenn ich eine IP Adresse angebe. mit Localhost klappt es super. 

Nun meine frage: Hab ich was vergessen zu konfigurieren oder muss ich alles händisch ändern??


----------



## Burge (8. Dez. 2009)

schau mal in my.cf oder mysql nur an localhost gebunden ist.

da musst ein # von das bind machen.


----------



## skibby (9. Dez. 2009)

Ja das wurde von mir auskommentiert. War also nicht der Fehler.

Durch zufall habe ich aber gesehen das der Benutzer "ispconfig" nur Zugriff auf Localhost hatte. Den hab ich per phpmyadmin mal die anderen Hostnamen gegeben die in meiner Hosts standen und siehe da .... Funktioniert.

FTP, Mail, Stats, SquirrelMail --- Alles super

Kleines problemchen hab ich aber dennoch. Mein vHost anbieter gibt mir die möglich Firewall Regeln einzustellen. Hab ich gestern mal gemacht (verdacht das der Mysql Port geblock wird) nachdem das allerdings nichts brachte hab ich die wieder rausgeschmissen. Nach einem Neustart des Vservers kam dann eine Meldung von IPtables das der Pfad nicht mehr gefunden wurde und ich root Rechte brauche. Ich habs einfach mal deinstalliert und wieder installiert ... brauchte nix ... Nun habe ich den Fehler drin.



> ERROR: "/sbin/iptables" does not exist!
> Executing /sbin/bastille-ipchains start
> Loading ipchains compatibility module
> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.26-2-vserver-amd64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
> ...


Ich denke mal das ist ein Fall für den Hoster oder?


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2009)

Da wirst Du wohl DEinen hoster fragen müssen, da jezt "/sbin/iptables" fehlt. Die Meldungen zu ipchains kannst Du ignorieren, da die firewall wegen des fehlenden iptables alternativ versucht ipchains zu nehmen.


----------

